# joists stacking over studs below



## bptp32

2010 Residential Code of NYS:  I have a two story wood framed single family dwelling.  On a framing inspection I noticed 2 x 4 studs spaced at 16" oc for the first floor walls.  The floor joists for the second floor did not stack directly above the studs.  The joists were offest by 6-8" from the studs.  The second floor studs did not stack over the floor joists below.  The wall studs are capped by a double top plate.  I have never noticed this type of construction detail but I am not certain if it is a code violation or just a mistake in the wall placement and layout.  the mechanical installation was not impacted ny this technique.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## brudgers

bptp32 said:
			
		

> I am not certain if it is a code violation or just a mistake in the wall placement and layout.


  It's neither a violation or a mistake (unless there is notation on the plans requiring alignment).  There's a reason a double top plates are required for load bearing walls.

  And now you know what it is.


----------



## Pcinspector1

See IRC602.3.1, 602.3.2 and 602.3.3. also see figure R602.3(2) framing detail that shows a foundation cripple wall with studs offset below a floor.

IRC2006, not sure about NYS code.

pc1


----------



## fatboy

yup to the posts above.....


----------



## Mac

Sounds like the usual practice, right out of the book. Look for staggered top plate butt joints, watch the cutting, notching & boring, and keep electrical boxes out of the return air plenums.


----------



## codeworks

i'll guess the floor joists are layed  out at 24" o.c. ? sounds fine to me. you won't get "inline framing" unless wall studs and floor joists are on the same layout, and the layout man is really paying attention to what corner he pulled from first and follows it through.


----------



## Frank

Alignment of joists over studs is only required if using single top plate.

The studs above are supported by the band board.


----------



## TheCommish

the plumbers and electrican will love it, drill a hole from the second floor through the joist, and mabe missing the stud below, lots of street 1/4 bends, sussing tring to ge the duck work through to the second floor.

i allways layed out left to right looking at the street, front to back, lined everthing up through the house, even in mixed spacing every third 24"oc lines up, look neat, easyer to keep sheating stager correct, and for the few times we used cedar clapboards all the stainstell nails in the studs lined up


----------



## incognito

Not against code, just poor framing technique by those who, 1) do not care or 2) do not know any better.


----------



## bptp32

thank you for the responses.  after further review of the commentary and the codes, it does not appear to be a code violation due to the double top plate and spacing of the studs.  It is always a pleasure to pose a question to the codes community and to recieve the various repsonses.  makes life a little easier for those of us that work in smaller communities and do not have other inspectors for discussion.  Thanks again for the answers to my questions.  I will continue to perform my inspections as if your son or daughter will one day purchase these structures.


----------



## incognito

I prefer you do inspections as if my son or daughter will be a guest in YOUR son or daughters future home.


----------

